# Taig Chucks For Craftsman 101.07301?



## pgmrdan (Nov 6, 2015)

Have any of you tried these Taig chucks and what did you think about them?  Did they fit and did they register properly?


1050atla   3 Jaw 3 1/4" dia. self centering scroll chuck (steel body) with reversable aluminum soft jaws 1"-8 thd

and

1060atla   4 Jaw 3 1/4" dia. self centering scroll chuck (steel body) with reversable aluminum soft jaws 1"-8 thd

Maybe the 'atla' means these were made for Atlas made lathes. (?)  I dunno.  But then it would be a given that they work with the Craftsman.  They're not big chucks but big enough for me usually.

Now if they just had an independent 4 jaw.


----------



## ogberi (Nov 6, 2015)

I use the independent 4 jaw and 3 jaw scroll chucks on my SB9A a lot.  I need to spring for the MT3 to 3/4x16 ashore, but for now I just use a sleeve on my MT2 arbor.  They are great for small work, and relatively inexpensive.  With the soft jaws on the 3 jaw chuck you can bore them for the project and get good low runout on multiple parts, at that particular diameter.


----------

